
Walmart will now allow shoppers to access PayPal cash in stores - kaboro
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/11/walmart-will-now-allow-shoppers-to-access-paypal-cash-in-stores/
======
jrnichols
Maybe they'll get around to it like CVS finally did and just take Apple
Pay/etc.

